# First boat trip



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

We are takin the new boat out this weekend sometime to 1) get it out in the water and 2) try to catch a fish, Im not sure where we are putting in at but i think some where in Hampton so my question whats a good way to catch a striper from a boat with out trollin i was thinking bout drifting some eels but i dont know any info is aprechiated thanks.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

If you are going out of Hampton you could try the HRBT and there may be some stripers around for catch and release. You may want to try storms or bass assasins around the bridge pilings. The water is still a bit cold but in a few weeks the croaker should show up.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Bassboy glad to see you're going to splash the boat. I agree with Jimmy about the Storm's and BA's. Some of the guys up here are killing them with BA's. Check this out. Baltimore Inner Harbor Rock . They don't mention it but they use BA's almost exclusively. Good luck. Post some pics if you can.

Catman.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link catfish I hit up Tidal fish every now and then but nowhere near as much as im on here. Yeah im hopein that we get into'em this weekend. tight lines


----------

